# Homepage Template aber wie?



## Blade_Neo (6. November 2003)

Hi,

ich will meine Homepage neu designen und würde dass diesmal gerne selber machen.
Ich kenne mich mit Photoshop bzw. Gimp so langsam gut aus, und könnte dass Design auch ohne Probleme machen.
Schaut euch erstmal die Site hier an:
Hier 
Ich würde es von der Formation so wie eine der Pages haben.. ich glaub das Ganze läuft über StyleSheet, oder? weiß jemand wie sowas geht oder kenn paar gute Tuts?
Bzw. falls es schwer ist, könnte einer bloß ne billige Stlye Sheet Vorlage ohne Grafiken bloß die Rahmen erstellen und mir zuschicken?

MfG,
Blade_Neo

[EDIT]

Hab noch bissle recherchiert sind des bloß Frames was ich da meine?   Wenn ja wie krieg ich so Frames hin  
Muss ich die einfach erstellen und dann meine Pic's reinladen!?


----------



## Razorhawk (6. November 2003)

Also bei so einem Design wie da brauchst du keine Frames.
Ohnehin solltest du wenn möglich auf Frames verzichten!

CSS (Stylesheets) sind ja wenn man so will angaben, damit man universelle Farben hat auf der Seite und man das Farbdesign mit wenigen Handgriffen auf jeder Seite ändern kann.

Was die Menus auf der Seite angeht.
Dies sind lediglich geschickt angelegte Tabellen.
Wahrscheinlich sind sie alle untereinander geschachtel.
Ich schreibe dir hier mal die tabellen auf (nur die tabellenstruktur)
wie deine Beispiel seite wahrscheinlich aufgeteilt wurde!
So ist die grobe einteilung... nun hängts nur noch von dir ab wie du das ganze weiterverarbeitest!


```
<html>
<head>
</head>
<body leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" text="#B9FFFD" bgcolor="#000000" link="#FF0000" alink="#FF0000" vlink="#FF0000">
<table border="1" height="100%" width="100%">
 <tr>
  <td colspan="3">
   <table height="150" width="100%">
    <tr>
     <td>&nbsp;Top-Banner hier rein</td>
    </tr>
   </table>
  </td>
 </tr>
 <tr height="100%">
  <td width="150">
   <Table>
    <tr>
     <td>Links-Links :-)</td>
    </tr>
   </Table>
  </td>
  <td>
   <table>
    <tr>
     <td>Main-Window</td>
    </tr>
   </table>
  </td>
  <td width="150">
   <table>
    <tr>
     <td>Links-Rechts</td>
    </tr>
   </table>
  </td>
 </tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Blade_Neo (6. November 2003)

Ok  !
werde versuchen was draus zu machen.

Doch was ich noch nicht ganz verstehe, wie kann ich dann sonst meine Page in header u.s.w aufteilen?
Ich muss die Page ja aufteilen in Header-Bild, Footer u.s.w. 

MfG,
Blade_Neo


----------



## Razorhawk (6. November 2003)

naja du trennst es einfach an den stellen wo du die header bzw. footer hinsetzt.
Wie gesagt, dass ist eine sehr vereinfachte art um dir das erstmal nur zu zeigen.

Zum schluss fügt sich alles dann wieder zusammen.
Ich habe ja auch den header gekennzeichnet (ich habe lediglich keinen footer reingesetzt!)


----------



## Blade_Neo (6. November 2003)

Ok,
sry hab deinen Code gerade eingebaut..
Echt cool, damit kann ich was anfangen 10000mal !

MfG,
Blade_Neo


----------



## Blade_Neo (6. November 2003)

Und wie kann ich so masken erstellen?
also man sieht ja oben die Form vom header, dann die von link und von rechts, hab's mit dem Lasso mal ausgeschnitten.
Aber wie kann ich so Formen erstellen und es so einrichten dass man nur diese Form füllt.. ich hab da mal ein Tut gesehen, war aber schon lang her.
Weiß jemand was ich meine?  

MfG,
Blade_Neo


----------



## Razorhawk (6. November 2003)

Das geht aber übers html hinaus!

Frag die frage mal in nem grafikforum ... wahrscheinlich Photoshop.
Da ist deine Chance besser eine gute antwort zu bekommen


----------

